# How to: Fiberglass Door Pods ( Panels ) Complete Video Tutorial with CAF



## mklett33

In this tutorial write up we will be covering how to create some awesome door panel pods that will add a custom look to your install, allow you to integrate multiple speakers into a door panel, and allow you to control the mounting position of the speakers. Note that while these are in fact door “pods” that are not actually permanently bonded are made as part of the door panel itself, there are many techniques within that could be used if you were in fact planning on creating door “panels” from scratch. Let’s begin!

Note: All videos below are within this playlist on YouTube: Fiberglass Door Panels Pods - Video Step 1 Woodwork Templates CarAudioFabrication - YouTube

Step 1: Woodwork and Templates:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXgq4dhr484

In order to have a good foundation for our door pods we want to make awesome speaker rings. The video above covers many of the details needed. Take your time with this step as clean woodwork is essential to having a good foundation to create the door pods.

Tools needed:
Router
Jig Saw
Jasper Circle Jig
Flush Trim Bit
Rabbeting Bit
Foam Tape
LTP
Stapler and Staples

Upon completion you should have great looking speaker templates that are prepped for molding into the panel.



























Step 2: Reverse Mounting Speakers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJNf3fYrjNI

This step is not essential in terms of design, but it is important to have a plan for exactly how the speakers will mount. The last thing we want is to make these amazing door panels and use wood screws to secure the speakers that will become loose with time. Take a look at the fasteners we used here instead.

Tools Needed:
Drill and Bits
Marker

When complete your speakers will be ready to mount securely to your pods.


----------



## mklett33

Step 3: Molding the Door Panel Shape:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQoNDoOyILU

With a foundation for our speakers we now need a foundation for everything to mount too. In this step we mold the shape of the door panel to use it as the back side of the door pod.

Tools Needed:
Resin
Mixing Cup
Mixing Stick
Pigment
Chip Brushes
Chop Mat
Painters Tape










With a complete foundation and mold of the door panel we are ready for the next step:










Step 4: Forming the Pod Shape:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL3Mm7KAvls

We will use similar tools as step 3 to create the actual shape of the pod. The only additional items needed here are glue, and grill fabric.










With the shape complete, it’s time to get things smooth and prepped for paint or vinyl.

Step 5: Body Filler Smoothing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2ClU3psoM0

We will use body filler to smooth the panel. Duraglass is a high build filler that adds a small amount of strength but will not crack.

Tools Needed:
Spreaders
Rage Gold
Duraglass
With the panels smooth we are nearing completion of the panels!


----------



## mklett33

Step 6: Finishing with Vinyl and Suede

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIT0yCQ89Ko

Painting is a whole other tutorial, in this case we will be using vinyl and suede to finalize things. Take your time here and use the skills shown in the video for some tricks to avoid wrinkles.

Tools Needed:
Vinyl
Suede
Wax Paper
Contact Glue
Knife
Heat Gun
Sunshine

The panels are almost done!










Completion:

With the mounting of your speakers and securing the door pods to the door panels you are done! Enjoy these pictures!





































I hope you all enjoyed this tutorial, I had a lot of fun making these videos and I hope they help you learn a thing or two! If you have a YouTube account I would love to have you as a subscriber so that as I continue to make videos you can see them! Thanks for reading! 

Mark


----------



## bigfastmike

Awesome! I'm ready to try it.


----------



## DonH

awesome job


----------



## mklett33

bigfastmike said:


> Awesome! I'm ready to try it.


Glad to hear it, this should give you a good start.



DonH said:


> awesome job


Thank you!


----------



## eXcelon969

just spent my entire morning watching your videos.


----------



## 09tc

Great videos!


----------



## mklett33

eXcelon969 said:


> just spent my entire morning watching your videos.


Thats what I like to hear haha. what did you think?


----------



## mklett33

09tc said:


> Great videos!


Thank you sir.


----------



## rockytophigh

I am in awe. Incredible someone would take the time to do this for others. Un freaking real man.


----------



## IBcivic

Thank you for taking the time to share all of this!


----------



## DeanE10

These are Fantastic!! Thanks!


----------



## specka

I think these are awesome - I watched all the vids a couple of times so am almost ready to give this a go. Hoping I can get some advice first.

One question - how did the lower, horizontal section of the pod attach to the door trim? I could see how the bolts were used in the speaker pod section, but not sure how the lower part attaches. Do you only bolt on or use glue also?

Thanks for these vids - top quality workmanship.


----------



## mklett33

rockytophigh said:


> I am in awe. Incredible someone would take the time to do this for others. Un freaking real man.


I just know how much it can help to see things in video. I hope that I can help pass along as many building techniques to others as possible. I made a build thread here and posted some more videos, but there hasn't been much response:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...underseat-sub-box-pics-how-videos-inside.html


----------



## mklett33

specka said:


> I think these are awesome - I watched all the vids a couple of times so am almost ready to give this a go. Hoping I can get some advice first.
> 
> One question - how did the lower, horizontal section of the pod attach to the door trim? I could see how the bolts were used in the speaker pod section, but not sure how the lower part attaches. Do you only bolt on or use glue also?
> 
> Thanks for these vids - top quality workmanship.


Everything is just bolted in the speaker pod area, if you wanted you could also use neo magnets.


----------



## Itachi6972

Thanks very much for this tutorial, I'll make use of it when I finish my current projects.


----------



## Extended Power

Thank you for these videos Mark.
I watched them on YT, over, and over again, just to make sure I understood the whole process before tackling my doors.
I even bought spare door panels before finding your videos, and now see they were a waste of money. (But, I had no idea how to do door panels at all.)

Thank you for all of your videos, they helped me with kerfing my rear sub box too.

You make everything look so easy.


----------



## 2014CamaroSS

Getting ready to give this a go myself.


----------

